# PPM PWM PAM



## kdog (Jul 26, 2007)

ayuda necesito los circuitos de estos moduladores me urge o algun integrado los hace todos si es posible en un solo circuito ayuda porfa les agradeceria muchisimo gracias


----------



## mololo1983 (Feb 28, 2008)

Con el Timer LM555 puedes realizar las modulaciones PPM y PWM con el mismo integrado. En sus hojas de caraterícticas puedes encontrar como realizar ambas modulaciones. Aquí tienes el datasheet:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/5/5/LM555.shtml

Un saludo.


----------

